# Fujiwara Teruyasu Nashiji Gyuto 240mm pass around.



## Von blewitt

It seems there aren't many of these in circulation amongst members here, and a few people showed some interest in these. I have stolen the terms and conditions from Zweifels pass around thread.. All of the usual rules apply:

Be a regular poster here
take care of proper packaging + shipping to the next person
insure the shipping for the value of the knife ($250)
sharpen only if needed, and are comfortable with it on this knife 
pass on to the next person after 1 week

Keep everyone up-to-date in this thread, please

limiting to 10 or so people, who will be chosen by an undisclosed process 

Review/photos appreciated, but not required. 

PM with interest + shipping deets.

This will start with Tom in Canadia and I would like some Aussies to get a go, because we usually miss out on these things.

Here is a pic of the knife in question. There were a couple of F&F Issues which I mentioned in another thread, I will send it out as is so people can get an idea of what to expect when ordering from this line




[/IMG]

Thanks for your interest

Cheers


----------



## Dusty

Huw, I'd definitely be keen. Thanks. It is nice to see a passaround in Australia.

Are you passing this around because you can't pry that new Burke out of your hand?


----------



## Von blewitt

Pretty much haha
Shoot me a PM with you details


----------



## Don Nguyen

Huw I'd like to try this one. I can't PM but I'll send you an email.


----------



## labor of love

I've been seriously thinking about purchasing this exact knife! My only concern was the handle. I would love to be in this pass around.


----------



## tk59

If it makes it to the US, I'd like to compare it to the other Fujiwaras I have.


----------



## EdipisReks

if it makes it to the US, i'd love to try it!


----------



## mhlee

Likewise, I'd like to try this knife if it makes it to the US. Thanks!


----------



## Don Nguyen

Oh poop, I forgot you were in Australia. I'll be in the same boat as Tinh and EdipisReks.


----------



## Von blewitt

It will be making it stateside 
I'll ship it out next week. 
I might need a bit of advice on the route it should take geography wise.


----------



## Lefty

End up in Canada?


----------



## mkmk

I'd love to be in on the US leg if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Von blewitt

Bump! I'll ship it out next week any more interest?


----------



## Zwiefel

Since I now see that it's coming state-side, I'd like to get in, if I may.


----------



## Brad Gibson

I'd like to be a part of this if possible, it would be my first pass around. Please let me know! I am in San Diego,CA USA


----------



## shaneg

If you are keen to send the passaround across the ditch I'd be interested.


----------



## panda

i'm interested if still slots available.


----------



## Dardeau

I would also like to be considered, please.


----------



## ayeung74

If you are still taking on folks for the passaround, I'd love to give it a try.


----------



## Von blewitt

Ok, I'll close the list Now, everyone who replied to this thread is on the List, I'll send it out tomorrow, starting on the west coast of the US. We can figure out the order on the fly.


----------



## tk59

Sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## labor of love

great. looking forward to it.


----------



## Brad Gibson

I can't wait to use this knife!


----------



## Brad Gibson

Do we have any tracking or shipping updates on this knife?


----------



## Von blewitt

Brad Gibson said:


> Do we have any tracking or shipping updates on this knife?



Sorry Brad, I'll be shipping it out Monday. Work got a bit crazy this week. I'll send you the tracking when it's en route


----------



## Brad Gibson

Okay cool! I can hardly wait.


----------



## labor of love

any updates?


----------



## Brad Gibson

I haven't recieved it yet. Still waiting on it getting here... I think it may be stuck in customs or something. I have no ideas. :dazed:


----------



## labor of love

Bummer.


----------



## panda

when mailing international, list it as kitchen tool, and value of less than $100 to get through customs with no delays.


----------



## Brad Gibson

We will see. I really hope it gets here this week.


----------



## Brad Gibson

Okay guys, It arrived today while I was at work and my sister signed for it. Tomorrow I have a huge prep list so I'm gonna be putting it through the turns. As an initial review the knife seems super blade heavy and has a pretty decent edge on it. I'm not gonna sharpen it tonight and am gonna use what it has ootb for prep tomorrow and then I will talk more about the edge retention. The profile seems fairly tall.. even compared to a german knife. It has a really cool kind of Kurouchi/pitted look to it and the handle is just really basic but seems fairly comfortable and comparable to an older american scaled western handle but with no curves.

I have only cut a tomato so far and it seems to be pretty nice to work with. 

More reviews to come!

Thanks


----------



## panda

I absolutely love the nashiji finish on my Tanaka stainless and that one appears similar in finish, I wish more knives had that finish instead of polished or KU. And if this were available in blue steel I would be all over it.


----------



## Brad Gibson

It is pretty awesome


----------



## Brad Gibson

Okay guys, Here we are. First day at work with the fujiwara today and I had a lot of fun with it. I came into work looking for any vegetable prep I could find and of course the prep cooks had been there for about 6 hours already and had done anything they possibly could that had to do with vegetables and cutting stuff. Given it was a saturday it wasn't the best day to look for prep as well because my restaurant does lunch on friday saturday sunday so the lunch cooks had been prepping up things as well. 

I am the fish cook at my work and today I had to butcher some big eye tuna and some swordfish and instead of using a suji or a petty I decided that this may be the only thing I get to use the fujiwara for today so I tackled the fish butchery without a problem. It was a real joy to use this knife on proteins. It cut super clean and easily through both fish and I was happy with how nimble the knife felt... especially considering the height and weight of the fujiwara.

I took some pics of the fish I cut with the knife to show you guys... they are iphone pics so bare with me!

some big eye #1 ahi tuna




[/URL][/IMG]

and some swordfish



[/URL][/IMG]

After I got done with the fish I ran around setting up my station and looking for things to do with the hot apps and pantry stations and the hot apps guy asked me to make him some carmelized onions for his burger toppings... I was pretty excited to do some veg at this point so I got out about 10 onions and chopped away. In the cleaning of the ends and removing of skins this knife was almost dreamlike. It flew laserlike through the onion butts and I was pretty excited to get to chopping. When I did end up chopping I noticed having to work a lot more than expected as the knife did end up having a bit of drag through the onions... I am guessing due to its height it was chiseling when I got about halfway up each onion when I was chopping. It made for some extra work, but the added height to the blade also was nice to guide my hand safe and sound through the onions without skipping a beat. The thing is a workhorse and a half. 

I barely noticed the handle at all because this knife is PURE BLADE! This is a beast of a gyuto! Later in the night I made some ceviche for my dishwashing team and flew through tiny brunoise of serranos and anaheims peppers, avacodos and red onion, and lemons and limes like nobodies business! I've really had a fun first day with this knife and am very suprised at how much I like the tall profile of it.

I am a rather large guy at 6'3" and about 230 lbs. so my hands are no small thing. For some reason I have always liked the feel of a really small and nimble tool no matter what it might be so I have always thought I would like a really small knife for every task. This is true to some extent, but the feel of this tall profile gyuto was great and gave me a second wind of confidence that I wasn't accustomed to when it came to chopping tasks. 

I will give more updates as the week goes on. I really like the visible hamon on the knife. I think a hot vinegar bath would make this thing look like a beast and a half! and some mike henry shoes on it might make me fall in love.



[/URL][/IMG]

Brad


----------



## labor of love

Nice review. Any idea of overall weight? For some reason I really dig the basic handle.


----------



## Brad Gibson

The knife is around 6 ounces. Ill scale it today on my digital scale at work and get back to you. The handle scales themselves aren't that bad bit there is gaps between the tang and scales on the bottom. I didn't really even notice the handle while I was using it though. The knife is super blade heavy and really comfortable to chop with. Hopefully today I get to do some serious veg prep with it!

Like I said before, if this knife had a Henry handle on it I don't think I could let it go. The white #1 and stainless cladding are a beautiful thing for edge retention and being super sharp.


----------



## Brad Gibson

[/URL][/IMG]









[/URL][/IMG]

Okay Well I think my time is about up with this baby. I had a great time using it and really appreciate the opportunity I had to do so. I would like to add that I don't really use a gyuto on the line or even for prep anymore and this was a really nice knife to have around. Its big and bulky and it does a great job of both proteins and vegetable prep. I never sharpened the knife and it held its edge through a week or so of punishment without a problem. I stropped it on a balsa loaded with .25 micron spray and thats it. Really a pleasure to work with it. And it was something very foreign to me so I had a great learning experience!

Thanks for looking guys,

Brad


----------



## Brad Gibson

This knife shipped today. I did no sharpening on this knife while I had it. The edge had great retention and it picked back up with only stropping on a .25 micron balsa. I am very happy to have had the opportunity to use this knife for the time I had it and will miss it and I cannot wait to see the others reviews!

Thanks again Huw,

Brad


----------



## labor of love

i recieved the knife today. i should give it a good work out the next few days. my initial impressions: lighter and thinner than i expected, nice edge, and surprisingly stiff for being so thin. the handle is nothing special and neither is the grind. really nice profile though. ok fit and finish. cant wait to see how it performs. so far this week ive been playing with my new kato, a borrowed shig gyuto and pandas amazing tanaka ginsanko. it should be interesting how fujiwara compares to these other guys...


----------



## Brad Gibson

Awesome!


----------



## labor of love

upon, closer inspection i noticed some minor micro chips, especially towards the heel. ill do my best to clean it up, shouldnt be a problem in the next few days. i found myself to be pretty disappointed overall with this fujiwara gyuto. just not for me. the grind is flat and thick behind the edge and im not really liking the profile.i would go into more detail, but i would rather not condemn the knife any further until more people in the passaround get a hold of it. sorry. von blewitt, thanks again for giving me a chance to try it out.


----------



## Von blewitt

Ok I'll post the order this will run now Labor of love has finished up with it so next will be
Panda
Don Nguyen
Zwiefel
Dardeau
Edipisreks
TK59
Mhlee
Mkmk
Ayeung74
Lefty
ShaneG
Dusty


----------



## panda

you can skip me, i'm going to back out of this, going on vacation next week.


----------



## brainsausage

Sounds like you've been having a pretty $#i++y week Labor...


----------



## brainsausage

I don't know why that got posted where and when it did. I was more referring to all the knives you were playing with Labor. That should have posted earlier.


----------



## wenus2

Lol, it made sense to me 

I feel real bad for him too! uke:


----------



## labor of love

in all honesty that may have something to do with it. kato, shig and even tanaka g3 really outshine this fujiwara to me. sorry.


----------



## panda

you mean 'especially the tanaka g3'


----------



## labor of love

tomorrow its getting dropped off in the mail, headed towards don. i used the knife more today. it isnt terrible, but it could use some work(thinning, rehandle,eased spine)before it really shines. $289.00 project knife i guess.


----------



## Brad Gibson

Labor, have you used a takeda gyuto? How does the height compare to one? And the performance


----------



## Dardeau

I just got very busy, I think I'm going to bow out on this one. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## bkdc

labor of love said:


> upon, closer inspection i noticed some minor micro chips, especially towards the heel. ill do my best to clean it up, shouldnt be a problem in the next few days. i found myself to be pretty disappointed overall with this fujiwara gyuto. just not for me. the grind is flat and thick behind the edge and im not really liking the profile.i would go into more detail, but i would rather not condemn the knife any further until more people in the passaround get a hold of it. sorry. von blewitt, thanks again for giving me a chance to try it out.



I thinned out my Fujiwara Teruyasu Nashijii until it barely resembles the knife it once was. It started as a fat knife. Now I have most of the spine less than 2mm thick and thinned the bevel. It still feels hefty and balanced. It cuts much much much better now. I don't think this knife ever went through the hammering of cold-forging.


----------



## labor of love

and the knife is on its way to don...


----------



## mhlee

Is there a reason why this went from San Diego half way across the US to Louisiana, only to now go back to the western US?


----------



## Don Nguyen

Not sure about that Mike.

I did some runs with this knife. I'll post my thoughts and some pictures soon and send it on its way.


----------



## EdipisReks

I would be happy to be moved down the list to keep it in a saner rotation. Shipping the thing across the country makes no sense.


----------



## Von blewitt

My Bad, my knowledge of US geography is fairly non existent. If someone wants to put together a more cohesive order that would be great


----------



## mhlee

No problem, Don and Huw. I am in no rush to receive it. I just thought it was a little odd.


----------



## mkmk

I'm flexible -- whatever works best is fine for me. I'm near Chicago, btw.


----------



## EdipisReks

Maybe everybody left should post their location, before it gets sent to the next person, and then we can rearrange the order from there.

Zwiefel
Dardeau
Edipisreks - Cincinnati Ohio
TK59
Mhlee
Mkmk
Ayeung74
Lefty
ShaneG
Dusty


----------



## Lefty

Zwiefel
Dardeau
Edipisreks - Cincinnati Ohio
TK59
Mhlee
Mkmk
Ayeung74
Lefty - London, Ontario (Canada)
ShaneG
Dusty


----------



## mkmk

Zwiefel
Dardeau
Edipisreks - Cincinnati Ohio
TK59
Mhlee
Mkmk - northern Indiana
Ayeung74
Lefty - London, Ontario (Canada)
ShaneG
Dusty


----------



## Don Nguyen

Here are some quick thoughts on the knife.

I'm not sure what the price point is, but I think it would be a pretty OK workhorse knife for a relatively low price. It's got decent heft to it and the handle is light. The fit and finish is not that impressive so you wouldn't have to worry about getting it scratched/dinged up.

There are a lot of things that could improve though. The profile feels a little bit weird to me because I'm so used to profiles that taper and narrow down much more, but that may be preference. The blade isn't completely straight down the middle, but maybe that's an easy fix with the laminated construction. My biggest qualm is the handle. It's just not finished on the edges and that really distracts me when using it. You can see in the pictures what I mean. That sharp choil with the wood sticking out just isn't comfortable.

The grind is pretty obtuse. I thought it would be pretty good for sticking but I noticed more sticking on this blade than some of the others I've used. With the obtuse grind, it also wedges a little bit too.

Onto the pictures:



















A short potato video:

[video=youtube;zUkGvmdSUUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUkGvmdSUUk[/video]


----------



## JBroida

for what its worth, from the above pictures, its clear that this knife is in need of significant thinning... the out of the box edge is not like that at all


----------



## EdipisReks

yeah, looks as bad as every other pass-around, halfway through.


----------



## Von blewitt

The knife left me with the factory edge, which I was reasonably impressed with.


----------



## Dardeau

I am definitely out on this one, way too much going on. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Don Nguyen

I touched up the edge a little, but nothing significant. It came with a pretty big bevel, very asymmetrical near the heel.


----------



## labor of love

like i stated earlier, that knife arrived to me with chips and with poor F&F. i dont have any low grit stones at the moment so i couldnt restore the edge really...it probably just needs a couple minutes on a low grit stone to take out the chips by the heel.


----------



## JBroida

it actually looks like the wide bevel is untouched... when you are thinning a knife like this, you would be sharpening the whole area under the nashiji finish part. From the pictures, it looks like only the edge has been sharpened (though now that your're getting up into the thicker section of the edge, the bevel size has increased).


----------



## EdipisReks

JBroida said:


> it actually looks like the wide bevel is untouched... when you are thinning a knife like this, you would be sharpening the whole area under the nashiji finish part. From the pictures, it looks like only the edge has been sharpened (though now that your're getting up into the thicker section of the edge, the bevel size has increased).



Just like every other pass-around, halfway through.


----------



## labor of love

this pass around has only gone to 3 people. brad, myself and don. if memory serves, the knife itself didnt have much noticeable wear which makes me wonder if it was a lemon ootb. the pass around shouldnt have anything to do with it being thick behind the edge. i gave it a quick gesshin 2k touch up then light stropping. im not sure what brad did though.


----------



## EdipisReks

A lot of people treat the pass-around knives like their own personal sharpening master class (I've seen it, and my fist SS Heiji 240 was a KKF pass-around which went from a brilliant Jon re-furbished knife to a complete pig in just a few months), which makes me jaded.


----------



## JBroida

i dont know... i've seen quite a few passarounds suffer from the same thing. I've also seen a lot of fujiwara teruyasu's knives... i've never seen one with an ootb edge like the above pics. It looks to have been significantly sharpened by whoever has been using it. And from the pictures, its clear that no one has taken the time to properly sharpen this since first use. This wide bevel sharpening is something that needs to be done regularly to keep the knife in good working shape.


----------



## labor of love

I do know the edge was in better condition when it left me than it was when it was shipped to me. also, if you refer to the first photo in this thread before the pass around began you will see that the bevel is taller at the heel. when i recieved this knife i also had 3 other new gyutos i was testing all of which were much superior to this one. so i lost interest quickly, barely used it. ive never used an ootb box fujiwara edge so i really can only specualate. again, i have no idea if brad did any work to this knife before i recieved it. he probably didnt. i really dont think its fair here for anyone to imply that any person involved in the pass around did harm to this knife in anyway until more information is known.


----------



## Brad Gibson

I never sharpened the knife or really used it all that much. I cut maybe a half of a case of onions and a tuna loin and a couple sides of tuna. Nothing with bones and no serious butchery. Whatever edge it had on it when it got to you was like 95% the same as when I got it. It seemed to cut fine to me but I am no expert. I have only ever even used a handful of gyutos and I am fairly new to Japanese knives.


----------



## labor of love

Von blewitt said:


> The knife left me with the factory edge, which I was reasonably impressed with.



if thats the case, i seriously doubt the knife became thick from light use by me and brad ha ha.


----------



## Don Nguyen

I rearranged the list with locations in a more reasonable path. Dardeau opted out so he's not on the list (as far as I know).

TK59 - Cali
Mhlee - Cali
Ayeung74 - Tx
Zweifel - Ar
Mkmk - Illinois
Edipisreks - Ohio
Lefty - Canada
ShaneG - New Zealand
Dusty - Australia


----------



## mkmk

Sounds great -- thanks, Don.


----------



## mhlee

Brad Gibson said:


> I never sharpened the knife or really used it all that much. I cut maybe a half of a case of onions and a tuna loin and a couple sides of tuna. Nothing with bones and no serious butchery. Whatever edge it had on it when it got to you was like 95% the same as when I got it. It seemed to cut fine to me but I am no expert. I have only ever even used a handful of gyutos and I am fairly new to Japanese knives.



Then why the pictures with celery, swordfish, steaks and salmon?


----------



## Brad Gibson

mhlee said:


> Then why the pictures with celery, swordfish, steaks and salmon?



Like I said I didn't cut anything with bones... Mostly just sliced stuff up. All the fish I used it for we're only sides that we got in at my restaurant and the steaks were just rib loins and strip loins (boneless). I was trying to state that I hadn't brought it in contact with anything harmful. Like a bone in ribeye or chickens or anything like that.


----------



## tk59

I received this knife last week. I've since used it some and lightly sharpened it. I have not done any thinning but after looking it over closely, the heel is much thicker near the edge than the rest of the blade which is not bad. Should I thin this guy? Huw? Also, Mike is bowing out of this one after checking it out this weekend so I'll send it to ayeung74 as soon as I get his address.


----------



## Von blewitt

Go for it Tinh, cheers


----------



## Lefty

I'm now out, as well. Not because I don't like you, Huw, I promise. I just don't have time to use it enough to justify the shipping, etc. 

Thanks for the opportunity, mon ami (that's French for "you sonamabish", which is Little Italy for "pal").


----------



## ayeung74

I guess I"m next! Woohoo!


----------



## tk59

I've thinned the knife and put a fresh edge on it. I didn't put much time into getting all the coarse scratches out so don't hold it against me or my stones, lol. It's going out in a few minutes here.


----------



## Zwiefel

Lefty said:


> I'm now out, as well. Not because I don't like you, Huw, I promise. I just don't have time to use it enough to justify the shipping, etc.
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity, mon ami (that's French for "you sonamabish", which is Little Italy for "pal").



Just now saw the new logo...nice work Lefty!


----------



## tk59

It's a fairly thin knife, in general with very nice distal taper. I think this is a very nice knife for someone that is willing to put a little time into it. The edge taking and holding was very good and similar to the more expensive Fujiwaras I've used. Grinding the steel was quick and easy work and the edge came out virtually clean under magnification without actually trying to deburr. I did not enjoy the handle and the spine was pretty uncomfortable over time. Fit and finish was on the crude side, maybe a bit moreso than his other lines. Cutting performance was good and better once the edge was fixed and some thinning was done. If you're gonna buy one of these, I'd say, round the spine and any other uncomfortable corners, and you're set. If you think it cuts like a fatty, a little thinning will go a long way.


----------



## tk59

I forgot to add that I straightened the knife a bit. Thinning wasn't going to well otherwise.


----------



## Lefty

I've been wondering if my standard of "fatty" is different than that of others. I've "realized" that it's not how thin a knife looks, but rather how thin it cuts. A perfect example of this is Itinomonn, which when the choil is held up to a thinned knife, might look a bit hefty. However, the thing cuts like a dream. The way a knife glides in a cut is what is key. If Tk thinned this thing, I bet it's a glider.


----------



## EdipisReks

Lefty said:


> I've been wondering if my standard of "fatty" is different than that of others. I've "realized" that it's not how thin a knife looks, but rather how thin it cuts. A perfect example of this is Itinomonn, which when the choil is held up to a thinned knife, might look a bit hefty. However, the thing cuts like a dream. The way a knife glides in a cut is what is key. If Tk thinned this thing, I bet it's a glider.



I find that feel is a much better indicator of thinness than looking at the choil or tip (though looking there can give a good indication, one has to be cognizant of tricks that can be done to make the knife seem thinner than it is, visually). Pinch the edge between your thumb and forefinger at several places on the blade (without cutting yourself), and a knife that is thin behind the edge will be obvious.


----------



## Zwiefel

Knife arrived a few minutes ago. everything appears to be in good shape...a few minor scratches in the cladding from sharpening, I'd guess. Will put it to work and report back in a week-ish. Might use it to teach my knife skills class on Monday


----------



## Zwiefel

I'm ready to get this in the post to the next person in line. As best I can tell, Dardeau is next in line? If that's right, I can get it in the post fri/sat.


----------



## labor of love

dardeau bowed out of the pass around, he was in line after me. unless he changed his mind.


----------



## Von blewitt

Has everyone who signed up had a go? (northern hemisphere)


----------



## Zwiefel

Von blewitt said:


> Has everyone who signed up had a go? (northern hemisphere)



I think this is the list after me:

Mkmk - Illinois
Edipisreks - Ohio
Lefty - Canada
ShaneG - New Zealand
Dusty - Australia

I'll get an address from Mkmk and get it in the post shortly.


----------



## Von blewitt

I know Lefty bowed out, I have a feeling Jacob did too?


----------



## EdipisReks

Yeah, I just don't have time to really give a knife a workout, these days.


----------



## Lefty

Same here, unfortunately. I do appreciate it, Huw.


----------



## Zwiefel

I haven't heard anything from MKMK, Edipis + Lefty are out. Looks like ShaneG in NZ is next? I haven't shipped one of these internationally before...I think the directions in this thread say insure for $100 and declare it as "kitchen tools?"



Zwiefel said:


> I think this is the list after me:
> 
> Mkmk - Illinois
> Edipisreks - Ohio
> Lefty - Canada
> ShaneG - New Zealand
> Dusty - Australia
> 
> I'll get an address from Mkmk and get it in the post shortly.


----------



## mkmk

I've got it and am in the middle of my tryout -- am I right that I'm the last stop in North America? Any last takers before I make arrangements to send it down under?


----------



## Von blewitt

Where is this at the moment?


----------



## shaneg

Von blewitt said:


> Where is this at the moment?


I'm waiting on it to arrive from "mkmk" had a pm on 11/14 he would be sending it? Haven't heard from him since.
Have been eagerly awaiting its arrival.


----------



## Von blewitt

Any updates? 
Another casualty of the passaround black hole?


----------



## jimbob

Really? Poor form.


----------



## jgraeff

Is this one still going? I'd like to get in if possible


----------



## chefcomesback

Moments like Rader campaign for Chris restores my faith in humanity but reading knives being lost at passarounds gives me reality check , hope it will make it back to you Huw


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## labor of love

we really need to tighten security on these passarounds.....


----------



## jgraeff

That horrible if it's truly lost. Hope it turns up


----------



## rami_m

I don't understand why sometimes. You do something in good faith and you get hammered for it.


----------



## Zwiefel

Damn. that sucks. That's, I think, 4 items I'm aware of since last summer. 

:spankarse:


----------



## WarrenB

Hope it gets returned, maybe time for new/untested members to send refundable paypal deposits to one of the mods or something? they get their deposit back when it gets to the next person on the list. Probably a good reason this isn't done and maybe defeats the object of the passaround but might put off the idiots that crap on peoples good nature?


----------



## Sambal

I've never participated in any pass around but this just sucks and it brings the tone and reputation of the Forum down. But surely it can be traced as to who in particular was the last person to have had the knife? And surely this person should be named and shamed! And if the knife is not returned, kicked out in disgrace! 

Sorry to hear this about your knife Huw.


----------



## James

Hope this one turns up. Has there been any discussion on putting down a deposit to participate in a passaround?


----------



## jgraeff

I think new members should have to put a deposit down, it's a shame reall. I guess this is up to the person providing the knife to decide though.

Hope it gets returned, if not I will chip in $$ to the owner to help find a future purchase.


----------



## mkmk

Hi all,

Apologies for not seeing these posts sooner -- and thanks to larrybard for the heads up. I got clobbered with work and kept it longer than I intended, but shipped it via USPS Priority International to shaneg in NZ in early December. It looks like it sat in customs for a couple of weeks, and was delivered on 12/27/13.

My apologies for any confusion and my contribution to the delays.

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=CJ184320137US


----------

